# 18" wheels



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

What are the specs on the wheels and adapter?


----------



## Damean (Feb 14, 2014)

Ok, do forgive because i'm wheel ignorant. But the bolt pattern of the rims is 5 x 4.5. So i guess I'd need an adaptor that would take a 5 x 105 to a 5 x 4.5? That's about all I know. The tires on the rims are 225/45/18, and these wheels fit on a Mercury Milan once upon a time, if that helps.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

You'd be better off selling the wheels and buying something for the Cruze. If you want decent adapters it will cost you at least $240. I recommend here: Wheel Adapters, Wheel Spacers, Hub Rings, and much more! | Motorsport Tech

But realize that the smallest adapters are .75" (or 19mm) thick which means the wheels may poke out a bit depending on your wheels offset.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

If you have the brand and model of the wheels I might be able to figure out the offset for you and give you an idea of how well the wheels will work...otherwise the wheels should have the offset on them...it will be on the inside of the wheel. It would be 4 characters...the letters ET, followed by 2 numbers....like 35, 38, 40, 42, etc.


----------



## Damean (Feb 14, 2014)

I see....well new, model specific wheels were plan B, but I had these, and only need the adaptors and 1 tire. Was going to cost about $100 less that way. Or so i thought As to the brand, I'm not sure, got them in a trade about a year ago, they've been collecting alot of dust since. They're fairly older, I believe. I can dig them out and look.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

If its an aftermarket wheel the offset is most likely 40mm or less which means these wheels will poke out with a minimum adapter size of 1.25".

Take the advice already given -- sell the wheels and buy wheels with a 5x105 pcd.


----------



## Damean (Feb 14, 2014)

Want to buy some rims?


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

You will also need tires.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I ordered Rotiform BLQs in gunmetal, 5 x 105 ( had to get them redrilled by rotiform for 105 ) with a ET of 40. Going for a mean look with my coilovers in 2014....only downfall with rotiform is they told me id have to wait until early spring to get the BLQs. I recommend what was previously stated...sell the rims and buy 105s. Safer and I wouldnt run spacers on our cars anyways. stock offset i believe is 35?


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

If you want to go the adapter route I've got a set from that motor sport tech company, pm me if you want details.. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Based on the car they came from I'm guessing they have a offset 0f +40 and width of 8

If the wheels have a +40 offset the spacer (19mm) will make it have a offset of +21 which moves the wheel out 1.33 which isn't that bad. Just matters on what you like.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ im sure with just an offset of 40 on the cruze with aftermarket wheels and tire would look really good on the cruze. As you stated..... Its what you like really.


----------

